# Need Canvas work done? Give us a call



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Booking repair work for July and August



Got a cushion to replace? Need any canvas work done to your boat?



We are offering discounts to everyone on the fishing forum, If you mention this post.



We are now booking for July all types of canvas/vinyl work.



We do center console enclosures, cushion replacement or repair, t-tops, biminis and more.



No repair is to small. 



Call today and we will give you a estimate, and schedule your work to be done.



[USA FLAG]



Ask for Pat or Cindy



WWW.CGDESIGNONLINE.COM



850-723-2144


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Cindy does great work both upholstering and canvas work like enclosures and custom boat cover that'll last.:usaflag


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I need a new bimini for my pontoon boat. require new ss frames.

To be approx 18' long by 8' wide. Does not need to fold, but would like zippers on the frames. Also want zips for attaching textaline along all sides and ends. Must be completed by July 15.



The boat is on my dock behind my house on Bayou Chico.



If this works well, I need an awning for my 46' MS.



Tom 850 572-1225


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Tom,

I have asked Tim at breeze to call you for the new frame, I will do the canvas work

I will pass along to him your number on Monday and we will call you.



Sorry took long to answer.



Cindy at Island Quest


----------

